# Piebald Turkey ??



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

BIL, Leo, shot this turkey last week, I got the pics yesterday, according to the taxidermist he took it to it's a piebald bearded hen. I've never heard of a piebald turkey. Here's the pics what do you think. 

Leo and the turkey:










The 8" beard.










It'll definitely make an unique mount.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow awsome bird, i just saw 2 of those last night off of North territorial road west of 23, They were awsome birds. I think they mated with domestic turkeys though.


----------



## Alamando (Apr 22, 2008)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> Wow awsome bird, i just saw 2 of those last night off of North territorial road west of 23, They were awsome birds. I think they mated with domestic turkeys though.


nice.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

that will be a cool mount... looks like a smokey gray to me though?


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

HunterHawk said:


> that will be a cool mount... looks like a smokey gray to me though?


That's what the BIL thought but the taxidermist called it a piebald ??


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Smokey Greys are a melinistic freak of nature.

They are not cross bread with a white domestic.

I have never seen one other than in pictures. I did see the same bearded hen today, 50 feet from where she was Sat.


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

that bird is a heritage turkey. i got one as a chick from a breeder late last summer. i have peacocks and guineas and that turkey just running loose. the turkey is a little jake and earlier this spring he took off first for a couple days then the next time for about 2 1/2 or 3 weeks. now he`s back and been sticking around pretty good. they are an old breed and built just like a wild one and can fly as good as a wild one. sorry but that one doesn`t even look like a cross breed. where did you shoot it?


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

dburroak said:


> ... where did you shoot it?


I didn't shoot it my bro. in law did. think it was in Jackson Co.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It is a Smokey Grey and around my area we see them quite often. They sure make an awesome looking mount


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> It is a Smokey Grey and around my area we see them quite often. They sure make an awesome looking mount


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

A bearded smokey grey hen...:yikes:

Thats a trophy for sure.

Congrats to your BIL.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## noheadlikesteelhead (Nov 25, 2002)

I did not think that the grass would be that green on Dec. 01 2006 is turky season open in jackson county in dec?:lol:


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

from pictures I've seen (never seen one myself) i would have to say smokey grey. And if I remember correctly they arent a mix its just a genetic mishappening and they are apparently very rare.. sooo yeah bearded hen - kinda rare; smokey grey - super rare = awesome mount and pretty good braggin rights!!! 
thanx for sharin


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

http://msucares.com/pubs/infosheets/is0636.pdf Theres a brief description of them here all I could really find


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

What is the difference between a Smokey grey and a piebald?

As far as I know nothing they are the same thing. One term is just used for deer and the other is used for turkeys.

Anyone know?

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Did a fast Google search on Smokey Grey turkeys and came up with one reference to piebald turkeys. It didn't come right out and say so but it inferred that piebald may be a name given to the "whiter phase" of Smokey Grey phase. They're one and the same for all practical purposes.

First I ever heard of a Piebald Turkey though.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

ive had a couple of them around my place now for a few years and rob(taxidermist) had a tom by his place down the road from me. over the last 4 years the one hen has had young ones and they all had normal turkey colorings. hes a couple pics of them.


----------

